# RX8 Conversion



## TrueSoft (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi my name is Steve from North Wales
I am starting my conversion this weekend. 
I wish to thank all those that have posted there conversion, they have given me the courage to attempt it myself, with your help of course.
Just drive her into the garage to start stripping. I have a 13" motor x 17" long which I plan to fit.
I have read that there is limited space, else I will have to get another motor.
Here is my plan of action.
Remove engine.
Design adapter plate
Fit motor.

Research on controllers and batteries.

I plan on following engine removal guide by RotaryResurrection found on the RX8club site.

Any advise or suggestion will be welcome to help me do this.
Thanks you


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

TrueSoft said:


> Hi my name is Steve from North Wales
> I am starting my conversion this weekend.
> I wish to thank all those that have posted there conversion, they have given me the courage to attempt it myself, with your help of course.
> Just drive her into the garage to start stripping. I have a 13" motor x 17" long which I plan to fit.
> ...


Hi Steve,

Good to see another UK RX8 conversion. 

You are more than welcome to come and see mine if you want to share ideas or need some inspiration. The shop is in Upton on Severn, Worcestershire.

All the best,

Mike


----------



## TrueSoft (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok. got engine out today.
Looks like plenty of room for my 13" motor. wish I new how to upload photos


----------



## TrueSoft (Jul 23, 2013)

here is my 13" motor
http://truesoft.co.uk/images/Downloads/20131209_1.jpg
and here is engine out
http://truesoft.co.uk/images/Downloads/20131224_2.jpg
Next I need adaptor plate. I have put V8's in camper vans and into 944's, So I do not have problems designing
But it will save me some time if someone has a cad model of belhousing? or more.
Happy new year all


----------



## ScottyDont (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Steve,

That motor looks very short, whats the specs on it?

Did you weigh the car before starting the conversion? or are you weighing the components as they are removed?

I look forward to seeing your progress and component selection.


----------



## #Rotor (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a DXF of an old 13B rotary, I'm not 100% on weather it's the same as the renesis engine, but you are welcome to it... 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72964607/DXF/13B_Bell-flange.dxf


----------



## TrueSoft (Jul 23, 2013)

Had a good christmas, now back to work.
I have measured up bellhousing best I could and made a cad sketch.
Rotor, many thanks, your dxf was spot on.
Now to design adaptor plate for my motor.

Thanks


----------

